# walk1355's Lawn Journal



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Hey folks. Been on here a while now, but never had a journal. That changes today.

Living in Madison, AL. Purchased our home in August of 2016. The home was built in 2011. The previous owners did not take very good care of the lawn.

When we purchased the home it had 4 large sweet gum trees and 1 double barrel elm in the back yard and 1 sweet gum tree in the side yard. Needless to say they had to go, as sweet gum trees are nothing but a nuisance with those spikey balls they drop.










From August of 2016 to May of 2018, I mowed the lawn with a newly purchased Honda HRX mower, which did just fine. I made it a mission to learn as much as I could about killing and then, preventing weeds, so I could have a good looking lawn.






I purchased a Tru-Cut P20 in May of 2018, and that's when the game changed for me. As you can see, much better results.






















Then in December of 2018, I went to the Week's Annual Turf Equipment auction in Moultrie, GA with the intent to purchase a greensmower. Ended up buying 6. Picked the best in the litter and sold the other 5 + the Tru Cut.




In an effort to progress even more, today I scalped and then power raked my front yard. Will be doing the side and back yard later this weekend. Before doing this, my yard was very lumpy and it was almost impossible to comfortably use the greens mower on my lawn. Power raking has helped this a great deal. I plan on aerating and leveling with sand in mid May of this year to further improve my results.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Great looking lawn. Very nice progress there. You have some nice equipment, looking forward to seeing more this year.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Power raked, then picked up debris with Honda HRX, and then finally went over it with my Reel in both my side yard and my back yard. Gathered 9 50 gallon trash bag worth of clippings. My back yard isn't the prettiest, but it's much better than it was 2 years ago. When we bought the house, there was basically nothing but weeds. Now it's about 70% bermuda, 20% zoysia, and 10% clumping fescue.

2 bags of Ringer and my 3lb bag of Feature arrived today too. Will start applying later this week or next week when I start to see some green.


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

The yard is going to look awesome! I look forward to following along.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looking good! So the power rake just knocked down the high spots in the dirt, I guess? I've never used one of those before. Look forward to following from Auburn.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

bermuda_dude said:


> The yard is going to look awesome! I look forward to following along.


Thanks!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Looking good! So the power rake just knocked down the high spots in the dirt, I guess? I've never used one of those before. Look forward to following from Auburn.


So a power rake is really designed to pull the thatch out of the yard. In my case, because I haven't leveled with sand and I set the power rake pretty low, it can help knock down high spots. It's not a substitute for actual leveling, but it can help if you have a really bumpy lawn.

My house was built in 2011, I purchased in 2016, and, as far as I could tell, the lawn had never been de-thatched before.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

:thumbup:


walk1355 said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good! So the power rake just knocked down the high spots in the dirt, I guess? I've never used one of those before. Look forward to following from Auburn.
> ...


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

No pictures, but today I took my power rotary scissors out for the first time!

I had a few areas that I couldn't get with the power rake and the john deere (next to concrete areas, power boxes, small Jap. Maples, etc) so I pulled out the PRS and went to town. They had no problem scalping the missed areas just as low as the rest of my yard.

I have them on the EGO setup, similar to @Ware's video from last year, and there is TONS of power with this setup.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Got out today and put down 50lbs of Ringer Lawn Restore and 16oz of Feature. May be a little too early for the feature but I was getting antsy waiting around.

Hard to tell from the photos, but there is quite a bin of green coming up.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> Got out today and put down 50lbs of Ringer Lawn Restore and 16oz of Feature. May be a little too early for the feature but I was getting antsy waiting around.
> 
> Hard to tell from the photos, but there is quite a bin of green coming up.


Man I can't wait to see what this is going to look like. Do you happen to know what kind of Bermuda you have? It's not common but I'm curious what "brand" it is.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > Got out today and put down 50lbs of Ringer Lawn Restore and 16oz of Feature. May be a little too early for the feature but I was getting antsy waiting around.
> ...


I don't know. I've asked the people that live in the subdivision, and nobody knows. It is sodded, so I am sure it's not common bermdua.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

You can call around to the sod providers in the area and see what they have and ask what landscapers usually get for home builds. It's what I did to find out I most likely have tif419.


----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

If it's Bermuda sod, 99% chance it's Tif 419.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Gave the lawn a mow, power scissor, and edge today. Also replace 3 failed sprinkler heads. Will post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I want to know the secret of bringing home six greens mower and living to tell about it. Good work looking forward to the updates.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> I want to know the secret of bringing home six greens mower and living to tell about it. Good work looking forward to the updates.


My wife is an enabler and supports my addiction.


----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

@walk1355, you got some info on that power scissor? VERY interested....


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

manthatsnice said:


> @walk1355, you got some info on that power scissor? VERY interested....


I have these. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1317


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> Gave the lawn a mow, power scissor, and edge today. Also replace 3 failed sprinkler heads. Will post some pictures tomorrow.


Here are the photos, 2 days after.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Following! Looking good already this year!

It was great to meet you back in January of this year, you have a beautiful home and your yard is going to be killer this season. Thanks for setting up the mower deal too!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

717driver said:


> Following! Looking good already this year!
> 
> It was great to meet you back in January of this year, you have a beautiful home and your yard is going to be killer this season. Thanks for setting up the mower deal too!


Thanks!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Mowed 4/9. Picture from today. It's really greening up nicely.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

What will you be using to apply pgr?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> What will you be using to apply pgr?


I spray Tnex using a 4 gallon chapin battery operated pump sprayer.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > What will you be using to apply pgr?
> ...


Thank you! Is it pretty simple to get the application rate consistent and properly applied with that sprayer?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


I reckon so. I also use a TeeJet nozzle.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > walk1355 said:
> ...


Thank you, sir. Does it come with the teejet nozzle or is that something I'd need to buy separately?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


You'd have to buy it separately. They are less than $10 shipped though. There is a thread somewhere on here about the different TeeJet nozzles.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> You'd have to buy it separately. They are less than $10 shipped though. There is a thread somewhere on here about the different TeeJet nozzles.


Here's the Teejet Thread

If you have to read through it several times to understand, don't feel bad haha. It's an intimidating amount of info on a nozzle, but very helpful, and easy once you get it figured out.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Friday afternoon mow. Looking pretty good. Still have just a few spots that are coming in after the power rake earlier this month.

Edit - Currently cutting at 5/8"


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

5/1 Mow. Put down 144lbs of Milorganite. Still have 5 bags left from last year. My 2 bags of CarbonX arrived today. Excited to try it next month or two.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice and clean look. Good job on the edging what do you use?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Nice and clean look. Good job on the edging what do you use?


I have the ego power head set up. I have a string trimmer, an edger, and a head with a power rotary scissor on it.

I didn't even edge today, it was just a mow and blow. I edged last time I mowed, which was last Friday.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Nice and clean look. Good job on the edging what do you use?
> ...


How do you like the rotary scissors? Im on the fence about those...


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

ctrav said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


I love them. They are a game changer to not scalp areas that you'd no rally use a string trimmer on.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Put down my first application of T-Nex today. Also used Feature. Will mow later this evening.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Some day after da mow shots.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

That's looking nice! :thumbup:


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Man, PGR is a wonderful thing. I last mowed 5/5. I got out there this afternoon to mow again and I was barely cutting anything off. I didn't even have to edge, it still looks prestine.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Lookin good!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Gave it a cut today. I am still amazed at what PGR can do. I hadn't cut my back yard since 5/5 (11 days ago) and it produced the amount of clippings I'd expect from 4-5 days of growth without PGR.

I also applied 40lbs of Humic DG and about 10lbs of Headway G. The Headway was left over from last year. Thought I'd put some down on my front and side yard where I had some fungus issues last year as a preventative for this year.

I've got a few broadleef weeds and some nutsedge coming up, so I plan to give it a shot of Certainty and Celsius this weekend. Certainty calls for no mowing 2 days before or after so I will apply on Saturday or Sunday and won't mow again until next Wednesday.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> Gave it a cut today. I am still amazed at what PGR can do. I hadn't cut my back yard since 5/5 (11 days ago) and it produced the amount of clippings I'd expect from 4-5 days of growth without PGR.
> 
> I also applied 40lbs of Humic DG and about 10lbs of Headway G. The Headway was left over from last year. Thought I'd put some down on my front and side yard where I had some fungus issues last year as a preventative for this year.
> 
> I've got a few broadleef weeds and some nutsedge coming up, so I plan to give it a shot of Certainty and Celsius this weekend. Certainty calls for no mowing 2 days before or after so I will apply on Saturday or Sunday and won't mow again until next Wednesday.


Awesome lawn and coozie! Mine has been on many travels


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Do you typically do PGR first then mow 4 hours after? Or mow first and PGR 1 hour after? The label says you can do either, wondered if there's a preference one way or the other...


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> Do you typically do PGR first then mow 4 hours after? Or mow first and PGR 1 hour after? The label says you can do either, wondered if there's a preference one way or the other...


I've done both. I typically apply PGR 1 hour after mowing as it works better for my routineh, but have had the same results either way.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > Do you typically do PGR first then mow 4 hours after? Or mow first and PGR 1 hour after? The label says you can do either, wondered if there's a preference one way or the other...
> ...


Cool. Good to know. I applied mine this morning for the first time. Plan to mow sometime after lunch. Eager to see how it does. Thanks!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > Brackin4au said:
> ...


I mowed this morning and applied PGR and 2oz/1ksf of Feature an hour after I mowed.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Applied my 2nd dose of PGR this morning an hour after I mowed. Seed heads have been out in full force as we have had some extreme temps this last week or so.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Some better pictures with a not so intense sun.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Been busy so I haven't had time to post an update until tonight.

Rented an aerator on 5/26 from Home Depot. Aerated in two directions. Gave the cores about a week to dry up and mowed over them with my Honda rotary on 6/1. Applied my first application of Carbon X on 6/2 at 3lbs per 1ksft.

Photos are from 6/5.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> Been busy so I haven't had time to post an update until tonight.
> 
> Rented an aerator on 5/26 from Home Depot. Aerated in two directions. Gave the cores about a week to dry up and mowed over them with my Honda rotary on 6/1. Applied my first application of Carbon X on 6/2 at 3lbs per 1ksft.
> 
> Photos are from 6/5.


You go with the Classen CA-18 or Ryan Lawnaire IV and single or double pass? I've seen both in my area. I'm trying to price out contractor rates but last resort would be to rent from HD.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

smurg said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > Been busy so I haven't had time to post an update until tonight.
> ...


I went with this one https://www.homedepot.com/tool-truck-rental/PRO-Aerator/554918A/index.html


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Took my HOC down to 7/16" today. Down from 5/8".


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Welcome to 2020!

Been a busy week putting down a few loads of sand, got my first mow in on Sunday, 3/29. I've decided to probably cut my back yard with my Honda HRX this year as an experiment.

My backyard has a huge tree line along the south/southwest side so it doesn't get full days of sun. Due to that, I have some areas that suffer, mainly along the south side of the fence, and along the borders of the fence, and a REALLY bad spot in the northwest part of my lawn. I'm going to cut it around 1.25" this year and see what happens. I had some success last year not edging/weed eating around the fence and letting the bermuda runners take off, so that helped fill in around the fence some.

In my back yard along the northwest side, the bermuda will not consistently grow. I am pretty sure it's mainly due to a lack of sunlight, and partly due to poor soil (soil has washed away which has caused rocks to be on the surface some). So to combat that, I planted 72 3x3" Empire Zoysia plugs today. Will be fun to see what happens in my back yard.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

wtf my bermuda isn't even close to that green!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

WDE46 said:


> wtf my bermuda isn't even close to that green!


How low do you cut? Last fall I was cutting at like 3/8". The dead grass acts as an insulation for the dirt. The less dead grass = the dirt warms up quicker.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

walk1355 said:


> WDE46 said:
> 
> 
> > wtf my bermuda isn't even close to that green!
> ...


Not very low because I have a rotary mower. I've dethatched with my SunJoe recently and cut on the lowest setting multiple passes. I've got more clippings to pick up that got washed up after the rain last week. It's got green coming up it's just very far from what you've got haha. Last year I was able to recover it from the previous owner's neglect (my first growing season). This year I think I'm still working with some thin grass. Last year was an exercise in weed control and trying to get 100% coverage.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

This is probably the best my yard has looked so far. Installed new 7 blade reel and fairway cut bedknife last weekend and my stripes are popping like they have never popped before. Not sure if it's because of the new reel/bedknife or if it's because everything is lined up and set correctly.

Currently cutting at exactly 0.5"


----------



## Bobbyhill4x4 (Mar 4, 2021)

Great looking lawn and thinks for sharing your journey!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Been over a year since my last update. Kids/life/work have kept me busy most of this growing season.

Currently mowing at .6 inches in the front with the JD 260SL/7 blade reel. It's under a PGR all summer and I only have to mow about every 7-9 days. I can stretch it two weeks if I have to, but then I am cutting off more than I want.


----------

